# Ridgid 2375



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Anyone using this? Just thought I'd share with you a great tool that I use almost everyday. It's pricy and the blade seems to only last me about 6 months but you can buy replacement blades on Amazon and have it in 2 days. If you don't own one I'd suggest in investing. Especially if you run a lot of plastic. Also great for hooking up lavys.


----------



## gassyplumber (May 1, 2011)

I use mine all the time. It has its home in my tool bag full time


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I would if it could cut 2" straight. I cut straighter with an 18v saw and a thick blade.


----------

